# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surferinnen aufgepasst! Lust auf El Medano?

## Sonnenschein

Keine Lust alleine zu surfen? Vom 26.07.2018- 09.08.2018  Zimmer an SURFERIN abzugeben.

----------


## soulsurfer42

Es wre vermutlich eine gute Idee gewesen, Dein eigenes Geschlecht anzugeben - aber wenn Du ein Typ bist: guter Move ;-)...

----------


## Sonnenschein

����Du hast recht, keine schlechte Idee ��
Ich, WEIBLICH! habe im Dezember ein Zimmer an SURFERIN abzugeben'��

----------

